# Wanna see a crate full of cute???



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Beth just sent pictures of the puppies...aren't they all beautiful????

Lulah is the one in the back on the left.

I might have to sneak an extra one or two home with me when I pick Lulah up...they should fit in my purse, right?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG How adorable!! Yes..they should fit nicely in a purse! LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a great litter. Amazing how they all look the same. How exciting for all of you.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

That really is a crate full of cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She's very cute and sweet, glad she has a big litter to keep her company while she's still in the nursery.
ha ha those two pups up front are standing at attention.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

OMG!!! Who won't fall in love with all of them!! Gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Cathryn - Lulah and her littermates are soooo cute! 

Here's a picture of my furbaby and her brothers from last year. Emmie (who you can't see that well) is the 2nd puppy on the left; she's the only one with no white on her front paws. -Jeanne-


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG too cute!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

A coat with big pockets would work!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

So adorable but hmmmm would I go through the small puppy stage again? .................. Absolutely if DH would let me


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

They are all so adorable !  all havanese puppies are cute!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Great color combos. Wish we had a huge yard. Think we would definitely have more than one, but this condo living just wouldn't cut it!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great puppy fix!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is way to cute. I would love to see Mom and Dad too! And Emmie's litter mates are darling too!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I want, I want, I want!!!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

OMG, Emmie and her litter mates are gorgeous in that picture! 

Lulah's litter is a mix of different sables...it's really neat. Some more red, some more brown/dark. One is greying, which is really pretty! Lulah has red sable on her face, but a dark sable that almost looks black on her back and the base of her tail.

They definitely take mostly after their dad, I think!

Here are her parents:

Dad: Jack
Mom: Sara


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It's definitely a really pretty litter. I really like the looks of the one that is silvering, but may be just because that one is slightly different than the rest. They're all beautiful!


----------



## livkight (Dec 10, 2013)

beautiful babies! I want them all!


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

If you need a 'partner in crime' let me know. We can sneak all of them home. Just beautiful!


----------

